# Over the Counter Anxiety Meds??



## Basketball

Is there any over the counter anxiety meds I can get at like a Wal-mart,GNC or something?

Just something to get you through one day if you know your going to need it?


----------



## UltraShy

I doubt you're going to find any that truly work. The DEA would instantly jump on anything that had any true mind-altering effect.

Alcohol is the only thing I'm aware of that is OTC and definitely reduces anxiety. Obviously, this particular OTC drug has some clear drawbacks.


----------



## Phibes

(Hypericum) St Johns Wort is a naturally occurring herb which comes in Pill or Tea bag form.

*"The St John's wort mechanism is believed to involve inhibition of serotonin (5-HT) reuptake, much like the conventional selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor (SSRI) antidepressants."*(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_John's_wort#Chemical_composition)

Also I saw this weird anti-anxiety/stress chinese medicine at the local health food store which is in tablet form with a combination of all sorts of weird chinese herbs.


----------



## MissMay1977

Benadryl has sedative properties and can help relieve some anxiety.


----------



## arthur56

the OTC antihistamined help some people


----------



## UltraShy

irma said:


> The anti histamines *Chlorpheniramine* and Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) are mentioned on the anxiolytic page on wikipedia, but I've not tried them yet.


I used to use that when visiting anybody who had cats. I used it simply because it was the cheapest antihistamine at about $2.75 per hundred pills at Walmart and was supposed to be the least sedating of the OTC allergy pills. This was before any of the "non-sedating" antihistamines went OTC (though Claritin [loratadine] only gets to be labeled "non-sedating" because the recommended dose is too low to be effective for many patients even according to the FDA).

Fine for allergies; does zip for anxiety.


----------



## crossfadex

Why isn't there much said about Kava? I have a sack of root powder, but back when I tried it, it didn't work. Now I'm kinda interested in trying it again, since I'm off SSRIs. And I'll try to prepare it differently.


----------



## hey25

I've tried Valerian Root, L-Theanine, St. John's Wort etc. It is all crap. None of it works.


----------



## arthur56

many types of OTC antihistamines are available as hayfever pills, in some cough syrips, as travel sickness pills and sometimes sleeping pills, a US OTC sleeping pills has doxylamine succinate which would calm during the day but in a small dose wouldnt send you to sleep

as with all meds the rule is " ALWAYS TRY IT OUT AT HOME FIRST", and if you intend to go out for a couple of social drinks, experiment with a couple of drinks at home also

the level of sedation varies for everyone, so does the appropriate dose, you need to experiment at home, stops risk of dancing on the table or strip tease up on table when out.

main problem is next day hangover, feeling drunk, only solution I know is lots of strong coffee, but this would be acceptable to many of us SA sufferers for an enjoyable night out, a beta blocker pill would also help

benzophobe docs may well prescribe antihistamine type tranquillisers so ask


----------



## Medline

Freesix88 said:


> Antihistamines are the only thing I want try someday. I heard they have a sedative effect.


These are dumb drugs.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274

st johns wort dosent help with anxiety just depression, i suggest valerian and antihistamines


----------



## Bluemeow

hey25 said:


> I've tried Valerian Root, L-Theanine, St. John's Wort etc. It is all crap. None of it works.


L-Theanine works for me when I take 500 mg at once, but only at that dosage. Anything less doesn't do much for me.

It gives me a nice, calm feeling, but at 500 mg twice a day, it gets kind of expensive.


----------



## DMBfan

Antihistamines are great if you want to feel like an anxious zombie (or if your allergies are acting up.)


----------



## RandJ

*help for anxiety please!!!!!!*

I have yet to find anything iver the counter that will help with anxiety and insomnia. I have tried, St. John's wart, valerian root, skullcap, you name it.
All this stuff did for me was bring on a terrible panic attack!! Not to mention clean out my wallet Please if anyone out there has found something that really helps, please let me know. I might have to go back to using klonopin, but I really don't want too if there is something better and safer out there.
Thank you


----------



## GotAnxiety

Robaxcent with aspirin or melatonin gravol or claritin, dxm


----------



## istayhome

There is no good, easy, otc med. I've said before and I'll say it again; herbs such as valerian, st. John's, skullcap, catnip and kava-kava, etc. Can have an effect, but not if you buy them at Walgreens, GNC, or other places likes that; they will not have an effect because they are not of high quality. I have had positive effects, especially from Kava-Kava and Valerian root but both were purchased very fresh, bulk and of high quality. Buying some capsules at the store never works, you can take a bottle of it and just get a tummy ache. But properly prepared fresh Kava infusion (it needs fat and heat and to be ground fine) in a solution to drink, Valerian can feel just as strong as any benzo a few times It requires a lot of fresh root powder prepared in a hot tea. 

So no, there is no such thing as an easy OTC anxiety med.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

I've been wondering the same thing actually. I guess I'll have to try what ever I can get then based off this thread.


----------



## DeafBoy36

I have tried pretty much everything OTC with no luck. I wouldn't recommend it. Best so far for me is Klonopin, a benzo. If you need something to alleviate anxiety quickly, benzo is the drug.


----------



## Kiylieanah

Ok, everyone is saying that these OTC medications don't work. They do. I have prescribed every single one of them to my patients at one time or another. If one doesn't work satisfactory, then I prescribe them a new one until we can find one that truly works for them. In fact, I have tried all of them, and they all work. In fact, they treat anxiety and depression better than prescription medications that some of my colleagues prescribe. Keep in mind, that one OTC medication might work for one person, while it might not work for another. All of our bodies and brains have different levels of sensitivity and function. It just has to do with your Central Nervous System and the wiring in your brain. I hope this information I have provided has helped some of you.

Dr. Kiylieanah


----------



## MrKappa

I don't know how it works yet, but inositol. I'm trying it out in a few weeks to see if there is an obliterating effect, or rejuvenating one, for lacks of better terms.


----------



## Caedmon

Only thing I can think of is Valerian (herbal remedy).


----------



## watertouch

Kiylieanah said:


> Ok, everyone is saying that these OTC medications don't work. They do. I have prescribed every single one of them to my patients at one time or another. If one doesn't work satisfactory, then I prescribe them a new one until we can find one that truly works for them. In fact, I have tried all of them, and they all work. In fact, they treat anxiety and depression better than prescription medications that some of my colleagues prescribe. Keep in mind, that one OTC medication might work for one person, while it might not work for another. All of our bodies and brains have different levels of sensitivity and function. It just has to do with your Central Nervous System and the wiring in your brain. I hope this information I have provided has helped some of you.
> 
> Dr. Kiylieanah


Yes. Placebo is one hell of a drug.


----------



## hworth

Not exactly "over-the-counter" so to speak since you can only get it online, but I'd highly recommend trying Phenibut. It's the only non-prescription drug I've ever heard of & tried myself that actually worked (and believe me, it works _very_ well.. definitely not just a supplement, I believe it's actually a prescription drug in Russia but somehow avoided being classified as one here in the U.S. Be careful with dosing and don't overdo it) Just make sure to order from a high-quality vendor.

Also, check out Kratom as another possibility. I haven't used it so I can't really comment on it's effectiveness but people say it can be a godsend for anxiety & especially approach anxiety with women.

TL;DR: don't waste your time with crap from Walmart.


----------



## BudBrownies

Trail and error, You're not gonna get the profound mental and reality shifts in state of mind that drugs will produce.

Herbs have a varying level of success rates for treating anxiety, with trails superseding the placebo effect.

Mainly of the herb and root varity. 

Passion Flower, St. John’s Wort, Valerian Root, Winter Cherry, 5-HTP (5-Hydroxytryptophan), Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid), Vitamin B Complex, Magnesium, Zinc.


----------

